# More Primos Tight Wad Pattern Results



## Duckhawk (Jan 28, 2010)

So I stayed with the same shell brand, just different size!

3" Winchester Supremes
1 3/4oz. 
5 Shot

The first picture is my factory Benelli Full choke @ 30yds. Very crappy then there is a 30,40 and 50yd. target


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Jan 28, 2010)

Have you tried shootin at a larger piece of paper to check your poa/poi ?? You may not be seeing the real pattern..


----------



## Duckhawk (Jan 28, 2010)

yes, I was shooting it on a and 18 x 18 back stop.  The pattern is alright on that stop, I put up a fresh one every shot just to see it.

Primos tells you on the Package they guarantee a 30" pattern @ 40yds. But I think I need a different choke


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Jan 28, 2010)

The jellyhead is a great choke for the $...


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Jan 28, 2010)

I had a Nova 3 yrs ago that gave me a fit trying to get it to pattern good, I eventually traded it in on the 870 in my avatar.
I also have had one since that shot real good.
Have you cleaned your bbl real good?? It can make a big difference when patterning turkey loads.


----------



## mjfortner (Jan 28, 2010)

I kinda liked the patterns from the 3-1/2,s that you posted before. but it never hurts to try a different choke if you have the money to spend.


----------



## TenPtr (Jan 28, 2010)

trkyhntr70 said:


> I had a Nova 3 yrs ago that gave me a fit trying to get it to pattern good, I eventually traded it in on the 870 in my avatar.
> I also have had one since that shot real good.
> Have you cleaned your bbl real good?? It can make a big difference when patterning turkey loads.



I just did the very same thing today

The 870 Super Mag feels like it has a lot of kill in it....  Much more than that cowardly super Nova.

My Nova would pattern high and to the right....it was not impressive


----------



## dwills (Jan 28, 2010)

I shoot a primos jellyhead out of my benelli m2. In my opinion, it is the best choke for the money. You could also try Pure Gold or another choke company. But I would recommend trying a different shell, such as federal heavyweights, to see if they patterned any better. You should be able to get MUCH better patterns than you are getting now.


----------



## icdedturkes (Jan 28, 2010)

Umm I would do something... If you want to stay with lead I have had great luck with the Tru Glo Strut Stopper Xtreme and the Win Sup HV 1 3/4 6s in a couple guns.. In a short barreled 500 it will do 150 in a 10 inch circle at 40.. Its a great bargain choke at 35 bucks.

Those shells like a tight choke and I believe your choke may be much too open.


----------



## mjfortner (Jan 28, 2010)

Isnt the tight wad for a benelli a .655 constricted tube?


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Jan 28, 2010)

Another alternative, Cheaper than changing the choke:
Get yourself some hevi13 3" 2 .oz #6's. 
There some of the best over the counter turkey loads you can get,
They will have a lil more energy than the lead #5s with alot more pellets in the kill zone..
The jellyhead would be about $40.
The Hevi13 box of 5 will be around 19.00..
If ya dont have twice the pellets that you have know I would almost be willing to bet that I would eat the target...


----------



## LongBeards (Jan 28, 2010)

trkyhntr70 said:


> Another alternative, Cheaper than changing the choke:
> Get yourself some hevi13 3" 2 .oz #6's.
> There some of the best over the counter turkey loads you can get,
> They will have a lil more energy than the lead #5s with alot more pellets in the kill zone..
> ...



X2  - except the part about eating the target


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Jan 28, 2010)

LongBeards said:


> X2  - except the part about eating the target



Hey Scott,
I said almost..


----------



## LongBeards (Jan 28, 2010)

trkyhntr70 said:


> Hey Scott,
> I said almost..


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 28, 2010)

Nick,

I think your gonna need to do better then that...Do a search on your gun and see what chokes have worked the best for other people....


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Jan 28, 2010)

Heres a pattern I shot from a supernova with a 24" bbl. and an Indian Creek with Hevi13 3.5" 2.25 .oz #6s.
Pattern wasnt at 40, I belive it was 35yds (didnt have room for 40)
220 hits in a 10" circle.





I assumed that you were trying to get the best pattern for the $$ with the choke and shells you started with.
If you want to search for other combos this will be your best bet:
http://oldgobbler.com/TheForum/index.php/board,2.0.html


----------



## Duckhawk (Jan 28, 2010)

That is the type of pattern that I am lookin for, looks like I will be purchasing another choke, mine sucks!

Anyone wanna buy it?


----------



## mjfortner (Jan 28, 2010)

how much


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Jan 28, 2010)

Duckhawk said:


> That is the type of pattern that I am lookin for, looks like I will be purchasing another choke, mine sucks!
> 
> Anyone wanna buy it?



I would say it has more to do with the shot selection.  Hevi-shot is going to pattern a lot better than any lead load.


----------



## LongBeards (Jan 29, 2010)

klemsontigers7 said:


> I would say it has more to do with the shot selection.  Hevi-shot is going to pattern a lot better than any lead load.




I'm not very fond of the tightwad choke. Others may have had good results with it but the one I shot was terrible, even with hevi-13's. Jellyhead and hevi 13's are an excellent "mid-budget" combo.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Jan 29, 2010)

LongBeards said:


> Jellyhead and hevi 13's are an excellent "mid-budget" combo.


X 2 !! Ive compared the jellyhead with Rhino, ( constriction was the same)and several other top end chokes in 2 guns, The jellyhead had the edge on the rhino in both guns.


----------



## theTomWhisperer (Jan 29, 2010)

i shoot a nova, 24" barrel, usually number 6's with comp-n-choke double full; my dad shoots the triple full; they are the real deal boys; we have both killed many a bird at 45 and 55 yards consistently without any problems. i highly suggest anyone in the market for a choke tube to give the comp-n-chokes a look


----------

